# Knicks vs 76ers Game Thread: 12/8/07



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs*
*Date: 12/8/07*
*Time: 7:30PM*
*TV: MSG*

*Knicks Projected Starting Lineup:*




































*Curry/Randolph/Q/Crawford/Marbury*
*76ers Projected Starting Lineup:*




































*Dalembert/Evans/Iguodala/Green/Miller*​*Knicks:*


> Stephon Marbury felt he was doing the right thing. Hours after he buried his father, Donald, the Knicks' playmaker was in a car and heading to Philadelphia to rejoin his teammates. "I was contemplating last night, was I doing the right thing, and I'm happy that I came, because I am doing the right thing," said Marbury, who got to the hotel late Thursday night. "This is definitely something I needed to do; get back into the swing of things.


*76ers:*


> The 76ers have developed a bad habit. They seemingly decided how hard to play based on who they're facing that night, which is a maddening thing to do. "I think we play at the level of our opponents," said Andre Iguodala. "When we play good teams, such as Boston, we play good basketball. And then when we play teams that don't have good records, we don't have the same intensity we do against the better teams.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

knicks lose by 12


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I think the cards have alligned for the knicks to cruise to an easy victory...there should be a significant rise in intensity , and probably an emotional boost as well if marbury gives anything worth noting , also Zach should play well , its not likely he has that bad a game again....but time will tell.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Philly up 39-35 with three minutes left in the second. Could be worse - Memphis scored all of 28 points total in its first half tonight.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Reggie Evans already has 12 rebounds for Philly - same as the entire Knicks team... [Lee leads the Knicks with 5]


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

49-37, Philadelphia at the half. Reggie Evans still has the same rebound total as the Knicks.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

75-57 after three quarters. Knicks with 20 rebounds, passing Evans' 14.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

87-60 with nine minutes remaining. The Knicks have nine total team assists. Andre Miller and Andre Iguodala each have eight.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

89-67. David Lee has 10 and 10, and Nate Robinson has 18 points. Sixers an atrocious 10-19 from the FT line.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> I think the cards have alligned for the knicks to cruise to an easy victory...there should be a significant rise in intensity , and probably an emotional boost as well if marbury gives anything worth noting , also Zach should play well , its not likely he has that bad a game again....but time will tell.


or maybe the knicks throw in a real clunker ....


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I'd never bet against that possibility. Sigh...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

103-75 with 2:08 remaining...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

105-77, final score. Knicks shot .357, Sixers .531. Sixers outrebounded the Knicks 47-27 and outpassed them 26-12. 

This game would have been even more out of hand, were it not for the Sixers shooting 12-22 from the FT line, to the Knicks' 22-31.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I actually ended up going to this game last second today. I would of been better off saving my money. That will be the last Knick game for me till they prove to me that their worth my money.

Few notes from the game that I saw in between covering my eyes from watching.
-David lee was the only player on the court trying for rebounds. Everytime a shot would go up, he alone would crash the boards with 3 sixers around him, and all the knicks just standing around. David Lee should be traded cause he deserves better then Thomas and this knick team.Hes too good for this group of losers.
-The crowded wanted so bad for the knicks to play well for them, but the knicks give them no reason to do anything but boo and chant "fire Isiah". The amount of frustation in MSG tonight was so surreal, it actually made it unenjoyable to be in the garden. Thats how bad its gotten. Its becoming a place where people dont want to be.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ TKF I don't go to Knick games anymore. I officially banned myself from stepping foot in MSG.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

well at least my 12 was right at halftime


----------

